# Which cables for sound?



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I have fiber optic cables hooked up to both my hd cable box and dvd player going to my receiver for sound. I seem to remember reading somewhere that fiber optic is not the best cable to use for sound. What's the current opinion on this set up?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

> I have fiber optic cables hooked up to both my hd cable box and dvd player going to my receiver for sound. I seem to remember reading somewhere that fiber optic is not the best cable to use for sound. What's the current opinion on this set up?


_My_ opinion is that you won't really be able to hear a difference either way. I usually think of the coax connector having a better physical connection, while the optical connection is immune to RF and EM noise. I've been using both for years, and haven't had any problems with either, although it's pretty easy to see that the optical is indeed the less weak of the two physical connections.

Can you try your DVD player with a coax and optical connection at the same time, then switch back and forth between the two? Let us know if you can hear a difference!

My $0.02, and good luck.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree... I've personally never been able to hear a difference in any of the cables I've used, whether optic or not. The cheap and expensive always seem to sound the same. Basically I try to find something that is built well and inexpensive.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

As Otto says, both of these cables have both advantages and disadvantages. IMO you won't be able to hear an audible difference from either cable, the speakers used in a system will have more of an effect on the sound.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

I think the biggest difference comes if you need to do a long run for sound. Optical can be run in and out of power lines no problem with no interference at all. where as the coax you would need to be careful of power lines and other electrical equipment as to avoid interference. 

If for short runs it really dosent matter as they will sound almost identical.


----------

